# Free D'Nealian Font?



## Vashti

Does anyone know where I might find a free D'Nealian font to download? I saw some great ones at fontsforteachers.com but I'm trying to find one for free for now. 
Thank you so much! Janeen


----------



## Guest

I don't know, but I can give you some font sites to search.

My favorite font site is http://www.1001fonts.com/

Here are some others you can search:
http://www.dafont.com/
http://simplythebest.net/fonts/
http://www.fontmagic.com/
http://www.fontfreak.com/pre.htm

And this page has links to tons of font sites:
http://www.pcfonts.com/index.php


----------



## Vashti

I keep having to re-login to post. growl it's getting a bit agravating. Thank you so much! I'll start checking those...


----------



## cindy-e

I will say I bought Fonts for Teachers five kids ago for 20 bucks or so (My friend got it for less than that on ebay). It has saved me a TON of money on handwriting stuff over the years. IF anybody has more than one kid, I highly recommend it, and have found it to be WELL worth the money. PLUS, I get to integrate handwriting into other subjects, like spelling or history or whatever, and keep my kids from having to write another page just because there is another subject to do. When they are young, and writing is still physically hard, this has been a good thing.

Cindyc.


----------



## midwsthomestead

Here ya go 

http://www.first-school.ws/theme/alphabetp12a.htm

http://www.handwritingworksheets.com/denelian-1/make-d.htm

~~


----------



## Vashti

Thank you, midwsthomestead! I had already used that first link many times, but the 2nd was new to me, and a great addition to my favorite's list! I think I'm going to break down and just buy a font. Sounds like it's really the best solution!


----------



## Beaners

Wow, those worksheets are awesome! I bookmarked that site too for when we will need it.

Kayleigh


----------



## midwsthomestead

Glad to help! The sheer amount of resources availablefree through the internet continue to amaze me.

~~


----------

